# Partner BHO Class



## gordon53 (Feb 9, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what this is and do I need it.
It appears in Internet properties in the programs tab under manage addons.
Could this be related to my previous post regarding nibNbuttonBar?
Thanks again 
Gordon

Name: Partner BHO Class
Publisher: Google Inc
Type: Browser Helper Object
Version: 1.2.4229.1140
File date: 
Date last accessed: 19 February 2010, 10:28
Class ID: {83FF80F4-8C74-4B80-B5BA-C8DDD434E5C4}
Use count: 181
Block count: 0
File: Partner64.dll
Folder: C:\ProgramData\Partner


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Partner BHO Class*


----------

